# Faelan earns his RA



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Way to go Faelan! Congrats to both of you and give him lots of treats tonight


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

Placements all the way--nice work Faelan and you didn't do too bad yourself! I know that CD is not going to be too far behind either, just one more leg to go and you're smart to be patient. Continued good wishes!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Congrats on the RA! And good for you for being strong enough to pull him when you know he needed to be. So many people would have been too tempted to get that last leg.


----------



## Doodle (Apr 6, 2009)

Congratulations! What an accomplishment!!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Congrats to you and the handsome Faelan!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Loisiana said:


> Congrats on the RA! And good for you for being strong enough to pull him when you know he needed to be. So many people would have been too tempted to get that last leg.


Yes, that was tough especially since the Novice ring was 2 rings down and today they seemed to have that obnoxious door wedged open (but it seemed like Old English Sheepdogs or some similar big fuzzies were the dogs being groomed by that ring today..spray, noise, chalk, talc and what have you). 

BUT, with luck Faelan will have a long career ahead of him so only working him where he can get feed back when unsettled seems to make a lot of sense...


----------



## Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom (Jul 16, 2008)

Way to go, Faelan! Congrats!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

great job! congratulations!!!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Congratulations!!


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Great job Faelan!

And I saw that "bad" CD leg, and I think Sunrise is making it sound worse than it was.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

This is the good stuff we love to read! What a weekend! Thankfully, goldens are patient dogs with handler mind blips in the Rally ring. That CD is nice to take a little slowly, since you can never go back. I kind of miss Novice and look longingly at the ring. Excellent placements for Faelan!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Thanks all  Faelan is very good but green and I get flustered when my dog (any of them) are not in position - my bad and something I need to work on ...

I was reminded of another item to add to my distraction list to work on .

The judge took Faelan's leash (luckily a 40 incher not a 6 footer) and kind of held it loosely with the clipboard .. well that was also a bit of a distraction for Faelan - it was HIS leash and yes, he sometimes plays tug with it, and the judge was letting his leash/tug toy dangle and tease him LOL the distraction was not major but he did occassionally glance at that swinging leash. Note; we have practiced with toys I just never thought to practise with a person gently swing his leash!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Congrats! It sounds like he has a very smart mommy! I think there is always something that comes up at a dog show that you did not think to train. I swear there is always a moment whether it is a distraction or a new way to train..I love dog shows!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Congratulations! How old is Faelan?


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

inge said:


> Congratulations! How old is Faelan?


Faelan is a little over 2 years old - still a young one


----------



## Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom (Jul 16, 2008)

(From Casey)
Great job, Faelan with the new title! GOOD BOY! Did you get your steak dinner??
I have always found rally much more distracting than obedience--those cones--everytime they SMELL different! And the offset figure 8--do I go for the tennis balls or the treats?? And Mom...well, she seems to be not focusing on me like she should (looking at those signs!) In obedience she listens like I (usually)do and always keeps me in the corner of her eye. Rally is HARD. Don't listen to people who say otherwise. 
And insist on STEAK!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

tippykayak said:


> Great job Faelan!
> 
> And I saw that "bad" CD leg, and I think Sunrise is making it sound worse than it was.


The sign of a good trainer is one who can pick out holes in their training before they are huge problems.

As for things you never thought to proof for....how about a parade of marching bands pass right by the obedience building. Didn't know it was homecoming weekend for the university....


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Loisiana said:


> The sign of a good trainer is one who can pick out holes in their training before they are huge problems.
> 
> As for things you never thought to proof for....how about a parade of marching bands pass right by the obedience building. Didn't know it was homecoming weekend for the university....


Grins - I remember with my King his very first trials were in another state, outside next to a HIGHWAY! Luckily there was a fence but man, the thought of taking him off-lead was frightening. And then the military base (who'd have thunk it?) had a fighter jet display start up right before he went in the ring .. King was very attuned to movement in the air .... geez King sure was a good boy.

Another time for Open, a golden specialty set up the obedience rings next to a pond and yes, you guessed it, a bunch of ducks landed during the out of sights LOL King made it but many did not,,,


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

One of the dogs that went right after Faelan in the next ring over had a major bout of the zoomies instead of what he was supposed to be doing. 

He ended his loops over at the judge and sat and greeted him politely. The judge had to collect him and hand him back to the handler. So THAT, my friends, is a bad round.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

tippykayak said:


> One of the dogs that went right after Faelan in the next ring over had a major bout of the zoomies instead of what he was supposed to be doing.
> 
> He ended his loops over at the judge and sat and greeted him politely. The judge had to collect him and hand him back to the handler. So THAT, my friends, is a bad round.


Grins - there were definitely some unexpected events at that trial - now I remember why I don't usually show there (when the obedience is in the Better Living Center with breed) LOL 

There was also the dog who went before Faelan who attempted the EXIT stage left and had the judge hollering for his stewards to block the gate.


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

Mighty Casey's Mom said:


> (From Casey)
> Great job, Faelan with the new title! GOOD BOY! Did you get your steak dinner??
> And insist on STEAK!


She cooks for him every day. LOL. I'm pretty sure they eat better than all of us put together. Congratulations Faelan, you work very hard.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

boomers_dawn said:


> She cooks for him every day. LOL. I'm pretty sure they eat better than all of us put together. Congratulations Faelan, you work very hard.


LOL - all righty. The do get cooked food for training treats but mostly I blenderize for them every day (veggies etc) since they are such good doggies  Need their veggies to go with their meat


----------

